# Pinched nerve?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just curious if anyone else suffers from pinched nerves, as I'm wondering if it's Fibro/CFS related, or something else. I have this on and off all the time, it's in my lower back, almost tailbone, and only affects my left leg. Anybody else have this? What do you do for it? Thanks!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi MrsM, was just thinking of you. Haven't seen you around in awhile or we keep on missing each other. I have a herniated disk in my lower back and and when my sacrum is out I tend to get the sciatica in my legs. It feels like my leg is tingling, numb and the muscles in my leg are pulled. Temporarily I'll soak in a warm bath until I can get in to see my chiropractor. An ex-chiropractor also measured my legs and discovered that my left leg was almost l" shorter than my right leg. So I started wearing a lift in my left shoe. That was 10 years ago and what a difference it has made.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Our modem actually "crashed" for a few days, so I haven't been connected







Eef - sounds painful! I've never remembered to talk to my doctor about it, but a warm bath sounds good - I've been putting heat on it, and taking Vioxx. Doesn't do much, but at least I feel like I'm doing something LOL The lift in your shoe is a great idea - A massage therapist I went to found that one of my legs was longer than the other (Though I don't remember which leg, nor how much longer LOL) I'll remember to bring it up in September when I see my new GP. Thanks!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

MrsMason, what does it feel like? I often have nerve pain, which I assume is part of the M.E/CFS rather than an additional condition (although I've been told it's best not to assume anything!







).Take care of yourself,


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That's true - best not to assume (you know what they say lol







) And I guess I'm not _positive_ it's a pinched nerve. It feels like this sharp pain way low down on my back, like maybe an inch or 2 to the left of my tail bone. I find if I put a little counter pressure on it, it is somewhat helpful. When I sit or try to put weight on it it feels like someone is stabbing me there, or pushing really hard (only when it's acting up, other times it's fine). I then get a weird tingly sensation down my left leg, almost like it's asleep. It feels a little stiff (but it really isn't stiff) and like if I try to put weight on it it wouldn't hold me (but it does). It's just that weird "asleep" feeling. I'm seeing a new GP next month, so I'm going to make a note of it and talk to him about it. Weird!! On a happy note, it feels much better today, just a tiny bit of pressure!







You know, I'm not sure, but it seems like it mostly happens when I'm having a bout of C with my IBS. Maybe I should post on that forum, and see if anyone deals with something similar.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Mrs. Mason, it sounds like sciatica. With regard to the leg length that is common. Have you had any PT or bodywork done (osteopathic,manual therapy,etc.)? There are stretching exercises for the back, posture exercises also and a small amount of added weight to the ankle of the shorter leg can help stretch the hip flexors on that leg. The leg length also causes your hip area to become "splinted" and "guarded" as in stiff and tight because of the imbalance. One exercise that is really easy for the buttock area is to lye on a bed on your stomach with your legs up at 90 degrees. Let your legs gently fall outward and feel the stretch in the piriformis butt muscles. The lift in your shoe can also be helpful. Sciatic pain can be miserable. If you notice that the pain gets worse when you couch, climb stairs, go to the bathroom or gets worse for no other reason, call your doctor sooner. The other thing that comes to mind is that it's a trigger point that needs to be worked out (the fascia is tightened). Hope relief comes soon  Gayle


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

(((((((Mrs Mason))))))))It does possibly sound like sciatica. That can hurt!!!!







Yowchie!!!!!!!!!!)You are talknig to "a fellow spiney" here.I also have some defomities that make my back "not straight" cant see unless you look closely. Severe back injury ended my bedside carreer as an RN in 1989.I would suggest lay flat on back with calves and feet up on a couch(so your head to hips is flat on floor, knees to hips vertical,knees to toes horizontal-does this make sense the way I tried to explain it?







Then place a flexible ice pack(soft) under low back. Use your walkman and play some relaxing music and breathe deeply. Try to visualize your breathe and energy going to base of spine to help it! Would suggest to do this 10-15 minutes every 2-4 hours as needed when things are severe. then as flare-up settles,may wish to use moist heat.(shower, moist-type heating pack, get type which can put in micro-wave for 2 minutes or whatever)Or low setting of heating pad OK-do not sleep on heating pad! Get one with auto-shut off!!!Things to avoid/reduce in acute phase- sitting for long periods of time without getting up to stretch(ie long car rides) **Lie on your side in bed and put a pillow between knees, lessens pressure on low back.***Best thing of all time for me is a warm theiraputic swimming pool(92 degrees approx) PRETTY MUCH SAVED MY LIFE! Much,much better than normal swimming pool ,which makes my fibro worse. this is the absolute best thing for spine issues, fibro,myofascial pain,etc> Usually located at a larger hospital in your area(hopefully) and usually need just a MD note to go there independently,or they may order Physical Therapy in the H20 to learn water exercise.Gentle stretching is great. Dont push it past point of pain!A gentle massage from a massage theurapist experience with fibro cannot be beat if you can afford it! a good mass, theur is worth their weight in gold***silly disclaimer***I am not a doctor,nor do I play 1 on TV always seek advice from your MD, yadda,yadda,yadda*******Have had horrible spine probs since '89.PM me if you wish,got lotsa ideas.







Feel better soon! See your MD too!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! Thanks guys! Great suggestions! Yes, I have an appointment with my new GP Sept 25 (If I remember correctly). I'm gonna bring it up with him then. Also, it isn't just with C, as I've been have D (period stuff) and it's still hanging around. Not nearly as bad though! (thank goodness) Great advice, I will use it, my fellow "spiney buddies"







I also take my Vioxx with it too, and I'm sure that must help!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i"slipped a disc"in`95.offten have a lot of siatic nerve pain in my right leg and toes,though i believe it has little to do with FMS.back trouble is so very common.i heard a doc say,it all started when humans began to walk on two legs.so as for me,i`m going back to all fours!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Sure does sound like "nervee-related" to me. I have had sciatic pain before along with back pain and it just feels "a pain with a sharp edge on it". At least that is the way it makes me feel. This has been a summer for aches and pains for sure with me.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks much!!


----------

